# Help how many meal worms is too much??



## penndawg (Sep 11, 2014)

I came back from errands and my hedgie, Penny, escaped from her cage and somehow OPENED the tub of mealworms. I'm not exactly sure how many she ate but I know it was A LOT. I'm worried that it is too much fiber and it could cause a blockage in her system. Is there anything I should do????


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

What kind of meal worms? Freeze dried? Canned? Alive?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Live mealworms? And maybe be ready with some pureed pumpkin. A very close eye on her poop for the next couple of days. I know some people on here use pureed pumpkin for constipation issues. And check out these forums in the event you might need to syringe feed her or something a bit drastic. Live mealworms may cause constipation in quantity, but try very hard not to panic. I'm sure someone will come along soon with more advice and insight than me.


----------



## penndawg (Sep 11, 2014)

They are freeze dried...


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

... pumpkin puree. Lots of moisture. That is what comes immediately to me.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A little bit of oil should help too. Try flax seed oil or vitamin e oil. Olive oil can be use in a pinch.


----------



## penndawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Should I just put the oil in her food? I feed her dry cat food.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah just a few drops on her food should be fine. I would check some other sources but if she is picky and won't eat it, I might try to get a teeny bit in her with a syringe but I'm not sure how much is too much. I would say .1ml would be a good amount to do. 

Can someone confirm if that is too much?


----------



## penndawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would soak her cat food in water for tonight and add some oil to it. You may want to still leave out some normal dry food too, just in case she refuses to eat her food soaked. Be ready to call your vet tomorrow & let them know the situation if you don't see any poop tonight, if she doesn't eat anything, or if she tries to eat & vomits. If nothing else, they may have some other suggestions for more things to try to help things pass before resorting to something like surgery. Fingers crossed that she digests them with no issues! Keep us updated.

Edit: .1ml should be fine, IMO. Same amount on food is fine too. I'd rather end up with some diarrhea at this point than an impaction!


----------

